# When will the CF be hiring again?



## MEM (22 Mar 2011)

Hey guys, When will the CF be hiring again after the april hiring has finished? is it a yearly thing?

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Mar 2011)

In brief - *we don't know what the future holds.*  If you had asked any of us two years ago if we'd ever see recruiting shut down for six months, we'd have laughed at the possibility.


----------



## MEM (22 Mar 2011)

has it been gradually slowing down since 2 years ago?


----------



## Occam (22 Mar 2011)

MEM said:
			
		

> has it been gradually slowing down since 2 years ago?



I would say grinding to a halt for six months counts as slowing down.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Mar 2011)

The system didn't so much "gradually slow down" as it choked on having too many people (against authorized numbers) and finding that the ones we had aren't all where we need them (too many in some trades "stealing" some of those limited numbers of positions from other trades). It's just going to take some time to sort itself out.

Will recruiting stop completely - no.

Can any of us say what numbers will be taken in after 1 April - no.

Do any of us know what kind of intakes will happen through the rest of the year to 1 April 2012 - no.

Will this situation last forever - no, only until the number balances sorts itself out through attrition (releases, Component Transfers, changes of trades, etc.).

Exactly when will it be "fixed" - no-one can say.


----------



## MEM (22 Mar 2011)

I see, Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## TTopp (23 Mar 2011)

All you can do is keep looking on the forces website to see what jobs are available and stay in contact with your local recruiting center. if you see one you like that is available you can apply for it anytime through the year though.


----------



## jemcgrg (23 Mar 2011)

To give you an idea, last year they hired for 17000 positions, this year there are only 2000.

They changed the process of application, it is much more competitive and they don't even process everyone's request, you have to meet a minimum requirement on a little check list before they even look at you now.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> To give you an idea, last year they hired for 17000 positions, this year there are only 2000.
> 
> They changed the process of application, it is much more competitive and they don't even process everyone's request, you have to meet a minimum requirement on a little check list before they even look at you now.



And what is your source for this information?  Judging from your profile (or lack thereof) and the content of your scant few posts, you most likely are not in any position to know this from your job or access to official documents.  Unless you can provide a reference to the details you provided, perhaps you should stay within your lane.


----------



## Container (23 Mar 2011)

17000 last year?  

Thats a suspicious number.


----------



## agc (23 Mar 2011)

Haha, especially with an attrition rate of about 0.6%.  Try ~4500.


----------



## 421_434_226 (23 Mar 2011)

I have to agree with Container, 17000 does sound a little suspicious. Perhaps I will come across more info on last year's numbers, that can be released for public consumption.


----------



## JB 11 11 (24 Mar 2011)

My advice, cosy up to someone at your local recruiting centre. Strike a report with these people and you're more likely to be remembered when the time comes. Squeaky wheel gets the grease :nod:


----------



## Occam (24 Mar 2011)

JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> My advice, cosy up to someone at your local recruiting centre. Strike a report with these people and you're more likely to be remembered when the time comes. Squeaky wheel gets the grease :nod:



That's "rapport", and the squeaky wheel is equally as likely to get the silent treatment.  Be reasonable in your expectations.


----------



## JB 11 11 (24 Mar 2011)

Fair enough. But I leave it to the individual to use his/her own discretion on that matter. As for the spelling.... my mistake, I can't type without looking at the keyboard.... it's a work in progress.  :-*


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Mar 2011)

JB 11 11, 

Your advice is nonsense. You don't need to cosy up to anybody, it will not help anything. People get hired on job vacancy and their merit in the CF.


----------



## jemcgrg (24 Mar 2011)

This information was provided to me by my local recruiting centre so before jumping all over me for my lack of time spent frequenting forums you can look within the CF for this lack of reliable information.


----------



## jemcgrg (24 Mar 2011)

I love that I am getting 'docked' points for providing information provided to me by recruiting. Great job.


----------



## jwtg (24 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I love that I am getting 'docked' points for providing information provided to me by recruiting. Great job.


Don't worry, I'm sure this post will definitely start ringing in the Milpoints for you!


----------



## Container (24 Mar 2011)

I didnt dock points for you being incorrect. I docked you because you posted, in a thread filled with people in panic mode, "information" that is quite frankly a) improbable, and b) likely to cause seizures in applicants. And the manner in which you posted it held it out as fact rather than as a question as to its validity. 

Its basically heresay- the dangerous kind. And they're milpoints. I didnt force you to donate blood.


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Mar 2011)

If the CF recuited 17,000 as you have stated, that would be about 9,500 more than they recruited during FY 09/10 and about 9,300 more than FY 08/09 (the highest recruiting numbers in a few years).

According to an article at the link below, the CF had 68,136 members as of 31 Mar 10. Factor in an attrition of approx 5,500 (about average over the last couple of years) that would bring the total down to around 62,600. Add the number that were recruited between Jan and Oct 10 (approx 4,000) would bring us back to approx 66,000.

Further, if 17,000 pers were recruited, our stregth would be approx 10,000 (allowing for attrition at the above number) over our allowed manning.  I suspect you heard the number wrong from the CFRC and they said 7,000 which would be more inline with normal numbers.

http://news.gc.ca/web/article-eng.do?m=/index&nid=529399


----------



## jemcgrg (24 Mar 2011)

"I didnt dock points for you being incorrect. I docked you because you posted, in a thread filled with people in panic mode, "information" that is quite frankly a) improbable, and b) likely to cause seizures in applicants. And the manner in which you posted it held it out as fact rather than as a question as to its validity. 

Its basically heresay- the dangerous kind. And they're milpoints. I didnt force you to donate blood."

So based on your comment you are stating that the information provided by the recruiting centre was essentially unreliable and therefore can not be trusted. I would say that in itself is enough to cause panic and seizures in applicants. The recruiting centre certainly didn't worry it's pretty little head when providing me this information and instilling panic in me. 

Moving forward I will be certain to question all the information provided to me by the CF. 

Also, I don't mind donating blood


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> So based on your comment you are stating that the information provided by the recruiting centre was essentially unreliable and therefore can not be trusted. I would say that in itself is enough to cause panic and seizures in applicants. The recruiting centre certainly didn't worry it's pretty little head when providing me this information and instilling panic in me.
> 
> Moving forward I will be certain to question all the information provided to me by the CF.
> 
> Also, I don't mind donating blood



And if you read my post above, you would have seen that I said you probably missheard the CFRC when they said 7,000 not 17,000.


----------



## jemcgrg (24 Mar 2011)

I'm certain I did not 'mishear' given that I questioned them on it at the time.


----------



## jwtg (24 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> "I didnt dock points for you being incorrect. I docked you because you posted, in a thread filled with people in panic mode, "information" that is quite frankly a) improbable, and b) likely to cause seizures in applicants. And the manner in which you posted it held it out as fact rather than as a question as to its validity.
> 
> Its basically heresay- the dangerous kind. And they're milpoints. I didnt force you to donate blood."


Meet the quote feature....



> So based on your comment you are stating that the information provided by the recruiting centre was essentially unreliable and therefore can not be trusted.


I think he was saying YOU were probably mistaken, as in didn't hear correctly...but you chose not to respond to that until your next post...


> I would say that in itself is enough to cause panic and seizures in applicants. The recruiting centre certainly didn't worry it's pretty little head when providing me this information and instilling panic in me.


The CF is a huge organization.  Every CFRC does things, hears things, and says things a little differently- ask anybody if/when you go to BMQ/BMOQ about their experience and I assure you you'll have a nice pow-wow and whine about how terrible your CFRC was compared to everyone elses, or brag about how awesome it was.  The formula is pretty simple though, as someone pointed out- available positions/applicants merit=hired individuals.  They details and conversations just tend to differ, RC to RC.


> Moving forward I will be certain to question all the information provided to me by the CF.


Probably a good idea, however I would expand the information you question from the CF provided info to all info in general (including internet forums, people like me, media, friends, word of mouth, etc.)  That's why we as a species are capable of critical thinking.


> Also, I don't mind donating blood


It's in you to give...


----------



## jemcgrg (24 Mar 2011)

Why thank you very much for introducing me to the quote feature, when I start dedicating my life to being on forums I will be sure to use them! The funny thing about quotation marks is that they are actually meant to quote things! Funny how grammer works! 

I understood the NEXT post indicating that I probably misheard, I however was not responding to that at the time. It's weird how order works that way. 

I also understand that the RC's give different information, that is what makes them unreliable as there is no consistency. Thank you for validating my point unknowingly. 

We are a pretty fantastic species, also capable of sarcasm. It really is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Sigger (24 Mar 2011)

Here we go..


----------



## Journeyman (24 Mar 2011)

Perhaps that should be an additional feature of the recruiting process.....in addition to CFAT, Medical, etc....test how applicants behave in an "anonymous" internet forum.

If one is applying to be an officer, for example (purely hypothetical -- no reference to anyone here    ), does the person come across as mature, competent and officer-like.....or as a whiny dick?




With "dick" being non-gender specific, +/- 2, 18 times out of 20


----------



## Cammyyy (24 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Why thank you very much for introducing me to the quote feature, when I start dedicating my life to being on forums I will be sure to use them! The funny thing about quotation marks is that they are actually meant to quote things! Funny how grammer works!
> 
> I understood the NEXT post indicating that I probably misheard, I however was not responding to that at the time. It's weird how order works that way.
> 
> ...


Can we maybe stay on topic, instead of having petty arguments?


----------



## jwtg (24 Mar 2011)

All this thread needs now is someone to come in with an official source/document stating the number of hires last year.

Wouldn't it be priceless if it WAS 17,000  >


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2011)

Back on topic:

The CF's fiscal year runs from 01 April to 31 March of the following year.  Annual reviews of occupations (called AMORs) are conducted in December/January, to assess the health of occupations - not only based on percentage fills at ranks, but also looking at demographic issues such as ages and years of service to forecast retirements, and make forecasts for promotions.  Based on that information the intake requriements for all occupations are identified; those are filtered to map against training capacity and overall force size to determine the Strategic Intake Plan (or SIP), which indicates the number of people the CF intends to recruit for the next year, by occupation and entry plan.

During the course of the year the SIP can be adjusted based on force structure changes.  For example, standing up a new helicopter squadron would mean more pilots and more AVN being recruited.  It can be adjusted based on differences between forecast and actual attrition - a sudden rush out of the CF to work in the oild fields of Alberta, for example, could lead to increased recruiting; alternatively, more CF members staying in longer could mean a reduction to the SIP.


All this to say: the recruiting cycle generally runs in parallel to the CF's fiscal year. 



And, for the record: FY 10-11 was nowhere near 17K hires (regardless of whether you're counting Reg F, Res F or both)


----------



## Scott (24 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Why thank you very much for introducing me to the quote feature, when I start dedicating my life to being on forums I will be sure to use them! The funny thing about quotation marks is that they are actually meant to quote things! Funny how grammer works!
> 
> I understood the NEXT post indicating that I probably misheard, I however was not responding to that at the time. It's weird how order works that way.
> 
> ...



Quit with the smug superiority schtick. You're new here and you posted some info that was incorrect. Big deal, it happens and people get corrected all the time. But instead of taking it like an adult you blow up and start derailing the thread further.

Stop. Now. If you want to keep your debate going then do it via PM's

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## IsraelC (25 Mar 2011)

Any chance this Libya fiasco is going to up recruiting?


----------



## agc (25 Mar 2011)

Not likely.  We're still above our paid ceiling strength.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2011)

IsraelC said:
			
		

> Any chance this Libya fiasco is going to up recruiting?



Why would it ?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why would it ?



I think this fella might be asking if the additional workload might require more hiring, (since a great deal of the CF is already committed to work in Afghanistan).


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I think this fella might be asking if the additional workload might require more hiring, (since a great deal of the CF is already committed to work in Afghanistan).



The additional workload is not exactly that high ATM.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The additional workload is not exactly that high ATM.



I'm not being a dick, I don't know what "ATM" is....(well, not in a military way). >


----------



## Nostix (26 Mar 2011)

At The Moment.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Mar 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> At The Moment.



 :facepalm:
Sorry, my bad.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Mar 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I think this fella might be asking if the additional workload might require more hiring, (since a great deal of the CF is already committed to work in Afghanistan).



Given most shortfalls are at leadership/supervisory ranks, and those take at least 5-10 years to develop, the folks recruited in the 2000-2005 timeframe are those stepping up to the plate.

Hiring someone today in the CF gives us a worker in 6-12 months; NCM junior leadership in 5-7 years, NCM senior leadership in 10 years or so.


----------



## BlueOne (28 Mar 2011)

hmm guys,

I'm trying to gather information since my file keeps sleeping for more than 2 years and wakes a time there and there for some tests or questions. Last I've known is they closed my file after the backcheck leaving a comment like "trade closed" with no attention to my second and third choices which where still open.

So I went back to my CFRC this morning to reopen the file, speak with a recruiting Sergent and sort all this out... He said he where pissed because he is in charge of my file which is apparently "on top", good qualifications, everything is fine and some clerks keeps flushing applicants at their first trade choice which results in consuming more paper, more ink, and applicant patience. So now is all back on track, I might have another medical update (the third in 2 years) since it's now valid 6 months, another interview, another backcheck.

I guess they'll notice me whenever they are serious on hiring 

For now I leave that in the hands of "chance". Joining the army looks as lotery now, a question of chance, being there at the good moment, wish your trade won't close so you don't need to fill again this huge pile of paperwork!

I keep on waaaaaaaaaiiiiting....

Anyone in this position?


----------



## SK (28 Mar 2011)

Looks like the new fiscal year starts on Friday, will the Recruiting Centers have the numbers in for each trade on Friday then?


----------



## Sizzle709 (28 Mar 2011)

SK said:
			
		

> Looks like the new fiscal year starts on Friday, will the Recruiting Centers have the numbers in for each trade on Friday then?



I would also like to know this.. Decides if I call in and poke at the CFRC to let them know im still here or to wait another weekend with no information.. Long process but worth it in the end.


----------



## Cloud (28 Mar 2011)

Yes they will know the numbers, but everyone and their dog will be calling. The advice I received from the RC concerning this matter was "call and leave a message either Friday or Monday, and will get back to you." That's probably your best bet. You could also email them, some recruiters won't call you late in the day, but they will email you. Possibility of a quicker answer.


----------



## Domterran (28 Mar 2011)

I can tell you that they probably already know their numbers because I got my job offer as of today


----------



## Cloud (28 Mar 2011)

Domterran said:
			
		

> I can tell you that they probably already know their numbers because I got my job offer as of today



Congrats! what did you apply for?


----------



## Domterran (28 Mar 2011)

I applied for Field Artillery as NCM.


----------



## agc (28 Mar 2011)

You were most likely selected against the last remaining positions of the 10/11 intake.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (28 Mar 2011)

I applied almost a year ago, the trade never opened up so back in December my brother, who has been in the CF for 9 years, told me that they were going to be hiring for EO techs. So i rushed into the CFRC and changed around my application so my first choice was EO tech. 

I am done the whole process now just waiting on a phone call. Went in last week and they told me that i was merit listed and my application was on their desk in Ottawa and that i should be expecting a call first of April. They told me that i was at the top of the merit list and i was just wondering what that meant?

Thanks


----------



## IsraelC (28 Mar 2011)

I believe it means that if anyone drops out then you'll be the first choice to replace that person.

Of course I could be thinking of something else entirely.

Good luck.


----------



## Johansen (29 Mar 2011)

Merit listed simply means that you are eligible for your trade choice. Being at the top of said list would then, obviously, mean you would be the first contacted with an offer.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (29 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies guy! All i wanted to know for now. Now to wait some more.... haha


----------



## Sigil (29 Mar 2011)

Johansen said:
			
		

> Merit listed simply means that you are eligible for your trade choice. Being at the top of said list would then, obviously, mean you would be the first contacted with an offer.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.



I believe you are exactly right. Merit listing means you have been judged to be fit and qualified for whatever trade you applied for, and are now ranked (or listed) competitively against everyone else who applied for the same thing. The highest ranking people (those with the most merit), compared to the numbers the CF requires, will get offers.

Congrats on being at the top of the list, EastCoastDreamer. People get excited about being merit listed (I know I was) but it can then be a lengthy wait, depending on the demand for your trade.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (29 Mar 2011)

Ok thanks! They told me that i should be expecting a job offer within the next week, so i am yet again impatiently waiting haha


----------



## StonedViper (29 Mar 2011)

Hi i'm new to this forum not sure if this is the correct thread that I should be posting but anyhow I know the fiscal year starts this April 1 and I originally submitted my application last February 2011 the occupation that I chose was MPO and INT Officer but the CFRC said those occupations are oversubscribe/full. a recruiter called me that I should change my occupation he gave me some choices according to the degree that I had so I chose 1. AEC 2. Pilot 3. ACSO

Just wanted to have an idea if this occupation will open up this year? and the chances of me going to the process (CFAT, medical, Interview etc....)

Thanks


----------



## dangles (29 Mar 2011)

StonedViper said:
			
		

> Hi i'm new to this forum not sure if this is the correct thread that I should be posting but anyhow I know the fiscal year starts this April 1 and I originally submitted my application last February 2011 the occupation that I chose was MPO and INT Officer but the CFRC said those occupations are oversubscribe/full. a recruiter called me that I should change my occupation he gave me some choices according to the degree that I had so I chose 1. AEC 2. Pilot 3. ACSO
> 
> Just wanted to have an idea if this occupation will open up this year? and the chances of me going to the process (CFAT, medical, Interview etc....)
> 
> Thanks



You know that the fiscal year starts April 1, yet you decided to ask whether or not these occupations will open up on March 29th? Come on. You have to wait a couple days like everyone else.


----------



## StonedViper (29 Mar 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> You know that the fiscal year starts April 1, yet you decided to ask whether or not these occupations will open up on March 29th? Come on. You have to wait a couple days like everyone else.



Sorry my bad.... just being impatient


----------



## dangles (29 Mar 2011)

StonedViper said:
			
		

> Sorry my bad.... just being impatient



Don't worry about it, I am also waiting to see if the infantry reserve in my unit is hiring and they find out April 1st as well so I know how you feel.


----------



## Occam (29 Mar 2011)

I just hope to hell you guys don't think this is like Ticketmaster putting tickets for a big honkin' concert on sale at the stroke of midnight on April 1.  I'm sure the information might take a few days to make it through the grapevine.


----------



## dangles (29 Mar 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I just hope to hell you guys don't think this is like Ticketmaster putting tickets for a big honkin' concert on sale at the stroke of midnight on April 1.  I'm sure the information might take a few days to make it through the grapevine.



Well for myself the unit I contacted said they will know by April 1st LATEST, but I can understand about other situations.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> Well for myself the unit I contacted said they will know by April 1st LATEST, but I can understand about other situations.



Yes, they MAY KNOW by April 1st LATEST - but that doesn't mean they will have completed the work by 0805 a.m. that day to know who will get offers.  They will work through their lists in priority, many people will say "yes" to the offers, some may say "no," and it may take a few days before all the offers have been made. Even after that some people may change their mind and later calls will be made to fill in the gaps. Just because they will have information to start with by 1 April doesn't mean that every applicant can call the CFRC (or their Reserve unit) that morning and expect an answer. I would bet that many staff of the CFRCs will be doing nothing on 1 April expect answering the phone to tell people to wait until they are called, and that will add to delays in getting information out.  If you are waiting for a call from a Reserve unit, you may in fact have to wait until the evening of Thursday 7 April when the recruiter is working, if they aren't working full time.


----------



## lethalLemon (29 Mar 2011)

Just anxiously waiting... that's all there is to it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2011)

That may be, but no amount of posting here will make those offers arrive any sooner.


----------



## lethalLemon (29 Mar 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> That may be, but no amount of posting here will make those offers arrive any sooner.



...and rightly so. Which is why I get a good laugh at some of these people whom, post after post after post, still cease to understand that concept.


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

If I can offer any advice on this it would have to be:

All you can do from this point until roughly the end of April and if your one of the lucky few who get selected is to just Hurry up and Wait... Go play some Xbox or hit the gym. Its the government of Canada it takes some time.


----------



## dangles (29 Mar 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Yes, they MAY KNOW by April 1st LATEST - but that doesn't mean they will have completed the work by 0805 a.m. that day to know who will get offers.  They will work through their lists in priority, many people will say "yes" to the offers, some may say "no," and it may take a few days before all the offers have been made. Even after that some people may change their mind and later calls will be made to fill in the gaps. Just because they will have information to start with by 1 April doesn't mean that every applicant can call the CFRC (or their Reserve unit) that morning and expect an answer. I would bet that many staff of the CFRCs will be doing nothing on 1 April expect answering the phone to tell people to wait until they are called, and that will add to delays in getting information out.  If you are waiting for a call from a Reserve unit, you may in fact have to wait until the evening of Thursday 7 April when the recruiter is working, if they aren't working full time.



Fair enough...they are actually waiting to see if they can even hire any more positions because apparently since they are one of the bigger reserve units they also face the most cuts [The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada]. Also, the recruiter is only in the office on Wedsnesdays, and April 1st is a Friday so I guess I can expect to be waiting a bit longer for the results.


----------



## jemcgrg (30 Mar 2011)

I checked with two different recruiting centres and they confirmed that AEC is only opening for skilled applicants because they don't have the available training. I am not quoting this as fact, merely passing along the information.


----------



## nickanick (30 Mar 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I checked with two different recruiting centres and they confirmed that AEC is only opening for skilled applicants because they don't have the available training. I am not quoting this as fact, merely passing along the information.



Sorry, but what's AEC?

Also, I think the "in demand" page was updated on CF webpage.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> Sorry, but what's AEC?
> 
> Also, I think the "in demand" page was updated on CF webpage.



We have several topics on that subject.


----------



## jemcgrg (31 Mar 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> Sorry, but what's AEC?



It is an aerospace control officer.


----------



## 421_434_226 (31 Mar 2011)

In case anyone is still curious the CF had enrolled between 4600 and 4800 people for FY 10/11


----------



## Sigil (31 Mar 2011)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> In case anyone is still curious the CF had enrolled between 4600 and 4800 people for FY 10/11



Interesting. I wonder what it will be for FY 11/12. Three quarters of that? Half maybe?


----------



## agc (31 Mar 2011)

About 2200.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Mar 2011)

Gizmo's number is Reg F only.


----------



## agc (31 Mar 2011)

Or are they trying to steer clear of more 2 year wait times for training (holding on to a bunch of people who aren't employable in their trade), and being in trouble with TB for being over the paid strength ceiling?


----------



## jemcgrg (31 Mar 2011)

agc said:
			
		

> Or are they trying to steer clear of more 2 year wait times for training (holding on to a bunch of people who aren't employable in their trade), and being in trouble with TB for being over the paid strength ceiling?



As far as I've been told it is the training issue. That is why they aren't hiring MARS or AEC anyway


----------



## agc (31 Mar 2011)

It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## jemcgrg (1 Apr 2011)

OK


----------

